# December Photo Contest



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Our November winner, *General V*, has chosen a lovely theme for December. As we all know, our Goldens are bundles of love and make great therapy dogs, and they are especially good with the very young and the old, so our theme for December is:

*"May to December"

*Let's see those photos of all our Goldies spreading the love to young and old, and carrying their sunshine where it is needed most - be it in a hospital, a nursing home, or with the younger or older members of your own family.

As always, you *must have 25 posts* to enter, and if you have already won in the current calendar year, you are not eligible. Please *attach your photos* rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until Sunday, December 23rd.

Good luck! ​


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

My rescue dog, Amber Rose visiting her great grandma at her nursing home in White Rock, BC. All of the residents at the nursing home gather round when I walk in with both Goldens.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is Riley with my 2 year old Nephew Grady. Grady was going to give Riley a kiss. I love how both their eyes are closed!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Cosmo has not been safe around the fragile since he was 4 months old, haha. BUT he has helped rehabilitate MANY undersocialized and fearful shelter puppies. Here he is hanging with one of his pupils, Bandit.


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

I posted this a couple of days ago but I will post it again. Diesel loves kids and they love him. Look at all those smiles!










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

*BUMP*
I know there are more photos of our Goldens giving comfort to the young or the older. Let's see them!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

A Golden and her "kid".


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Finn keeping my then seven-month-old grandson entertained, while keeping a wary eye out for sudden infant grabs of doggie fur!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

great idea! im trying to dig up a photo of chloe helping


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

Miley protecting Grampie while he takes a quick nap....


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Here's my great aunt mary - she's 96 - meeting Sydney at her nursing home about a week after I got her. I've taken her back there a couple of times - all the old people love her!


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Sydney's Mom said:


> Here's my great aunt mary - she's 96 - meeting Sydney at her nursing home about a week after I got her. I've taken her back there a couple of times - all the old people love her!


I love this photo! Both Sydney and your Aunt are Beautiful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Sam Dog and the neighbor playing "King of the hill"


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

This isn't the best quality picture but it's Gunner, Honey my dad and I at the Assisted Living home. We have a special night once a month here. We visit with several people in the lobby then go to the floor where people cannot get out of bed. They always enjoy seeing us. I have several pictures from our nursing home visits but thought I would share this one with my dad.


----------



## stenz87 (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Love this theme! Can't wait to see all the pictures - these are the sweetest!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I figured I would throw a picture of my buddy in. 

Tuff providing a huggable situation for a cute kid.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

If hvgoldens4 enters photos of her Bailey and the Lori x Detour puppies that is in another thread here, I respectfully request my entry not be entered into the contest. She took a photo of her Bailey, to be 16 tomorrow, with the puppies and I believe it perfectly illustrates the contest theme this month. 

This is a photo I took of our little Yogi with Bailey on Gotcha day last week:


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey Anne! Technically, you can't post photos that you do not own, did not take, or didn't have permission to take (if it's not your dog). If Jennifer pops her head in and says "Go!", I'd love to include Grandma Bailey and the pups. Meanwhile, please feel free to post your photo of Bailey and Yogi!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

tobysmommy said:


> Hey Anne! Technically, you can't post photos that you do not own, did not take, or didn't have permission to take (if it's not your dog). If Jennifer pops her head in and says "Go!", I'd love to include Grandma Bailey and the pups. Meanwhile, please feel free to post your photo of Bailey and Yogi!


Thanks Vivien, I will edit that post but will ask that if she does post her photos that mine not be part of the contest. Is that OK?


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Sure, if that's what you wish.


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

DG
I remember that pic of Bailey and the puppies! It melted my heart. I wish her owners would post it again if not for the contest, then just to share! 
Your pic of Yogi with Bailey is so sweet! What a priceless keepsake! Thank you.
Enjoy everyday!
ale


----------



## smorton82 (Dec 5, 2012)

photo 1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

My rescue Woody rescuing and providing comfort for my 86 year old Mom...


P1000359 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

Another favorite of mine which I've posted before showing what I believe was the joy that Woody provided...










Tobysmommy I don't want these entered in the contest, as much as I enjoy it, I just don't fell right about voting on pictures like these. We lost my Mom back in 2011...I just wanted to share them with everyone as I think they represent the love that our wonderful goldens can provide...hope you understand 


Pete


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Sure Pete, I understand. Such wonderful photos - thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sadie snuggling up to my son with special needs. This is why we got a golden. She loves my son and doesn't smother anyone else with kisses like she does him. They are a match made in heaven. It amazes me how they are both so at ease around eachother.


----------



## Emmit (Dec 9, 2010)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> My rescue Woody rescuing and providing comfort for my 86 year old Mom...
> 
> 
> P1000359 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr
> ...


The first picture brought tears to my eyes! How moving and a perfect picture for the thread.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

This is Sparkles making Tink feel welcome only about a week after we brought her home. I thought I had lost this one when my drive crashed but was able to recover it


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm not eligible to enter, but I wanted to share this photo of Enzo with my MIL just a few weeks before she passed away last month from lung cancer. She didn't have much of a voice at that point. Enzo kept trying to climb up in her home hospice bed with her and we kept telling him to get down. He went to climb up there again, so I decided I would physically pull his paws off the bed. That's when I realized that she was patting the bed next to her, trying to get him to climb up. He climbed up and laid on her legs and was SO incredibly gentle. I'm so proud of my boy.


----------



## Brewer24 (Dec 21, 2012)

This is brewer, 9 moths old..he's so kind and loving









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dawgs6 (Jun 12, 2011)

This is 16 month old Kodiak.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello everyone,

This is a beautiful thread. I especially like that one of Pete's.

I can't contribute on this level, but would just like to put a smile on everyone's face by showing this picture of my GR, Abbie, looking after her little sister, Saffy, who is a BC.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I'm not eligible to enter, but I wanted to share this photo of Enzo with my MIL just a few weeks before she passed away last month from lung cancer. She didn't have much of a voice at that point. Enzo kept trying to climb up in her home hospice bed with her and we kept telling him to get down. He went to climb up there again, so I decided I would physically pull his paws off the bed. That's when I realized that she was patting the bed next to her, trying to get him to climb up. He climbed up and laid on her legs and was SO incredibly gentle. I'm so proud of my boy.


 Love this. I can't say I blame her for wanting Enzo up on the bed for comfort. So sweet. So sorry for your loss


----------

